# what is the correct grade oil for vw golf mk5 1.4



## gooner (13 Mar 2010)

Hi.Can anyone tell me what the correct oil grade is for a vw golf mk5  1.4l (55kw , 75bhp) engine (not fsi).

It is confusing to say the least when I google it,there seems to be so  many opinions out there.

I service it every 10k miles (15k kms).

Would my best bet be something like castrol edge 5w30 or mobil 1 esp  5w30 or am I wrong with these choices for my engine?
Both pretty expensive,but I suppose you get what you pay for.


----------



## gooner (13 Mar 2010)

The engine is 1.4l 55kw

Just had a look at my manual and it states.

Vehicles with longlife service - use high-lubricity multigrage oil - VW  503.00

Vehicles without longlife service - use high-lubricity multigrage oil -  VW  500.00, VW 501.01 or VW 502.00

1. Would I be right in saying that as I change the oil and filter every  10k miles (15k kms) that I am not on the longlife service, or how does  that work?

2. Would I also be right in saying that while the above are the min  standards that must be met, that a higher grade oil such as castrol edge  5w30 which conforms to vw504.00 and vw507.00 would be even better for  the engine?

3. I take it at the very least I should be looking for fully syntetic?

Thanks again for you help.One day I will fully understand it!


----------



## mathepac (13 Mar 2010)

I've recently started to use this based on recommendations from family members who use it for their bikes and cars - http://www.opieoils.co.uk/

Click on "Car Oils" or "Car Service Packs" if you want more than engine oil, and input you car details to get a list of options.

If you're a car or motorcycle on-line forum member use your registration details to get discounts.

An excellent site and  service from our Cornish cousins.


----------



## mondeoman (13 Mar 2010)

gooner said:


> Hi.Can anyone tell me what the correct oil grade is for a vw golf mk5 1.4l (55kw , 75bhp) engine (not fsi).
> 
> It is confusing to say the least when I google it,there seems to be so many opinions out there.
> 
> ...


 

For cold climate use 5w/30 semi synthetic
moderate climate - 10w/30 or 10w/40 semi synthetic
longlife = 0w/30  Synthetic to VW spec -503.00(W8 W12 engines =503.01)


----------

